# Sense and Sensibility and Sea Monsters



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yup, that's right - Quirk Books is going to mash-up - or is that monster mash-up? - yet another Jane Austen classic.

This time it's "Sense and Sensibility and Sea Monsters," which promises to expand the original Austen novel with all-new scenes of "giant lobsters, rampaging octopi, two-headed sea serpents, swashbuckling pirates, and other seaworthy creatures." Ben Winters is writing the new monster bits.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=11079


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

im definately getting this,the other book is great(though it still needs to be read completely),so this one has to be


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

www.Quirkclassics.com


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She totally wasn't paying attention to that poor guy, and see what happened?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll have to check this out with reservations. I wasn't all that thrilled with _Pride and Prejudice and Zombies_, although it had its moments. If anyone does read this, let us know your thoughts.


----------

